# Speedtouch 510 mit WRT54GX4 verbinden



## oldputz1990 (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier ein Speedtouch 510 (4 Port).

IP: 10.0.0.138
Subnet: 255.255.255.0

Modem ist so konfiguriert, dass die IP automatisch zugewiesen wird (DHCP Bereich weiß ich leider nicht...).
Weiters ist das Modem dauernd im Internet. Daher muss man z.B: Laptop nur anstecken, und Internet ist da.
Soweit hat immer alles funktioniert.


Nun, möchte ich das Ganze etwas erweitern, mit Wireless.

Habe mir einen Linksys WRT54GX4 gekauft.
IP: 10.0.0.139
Subnet: 255.255.255.0

Diesen würde ich jetzt eigentlich nur als Acces Point, bzw. Switch benutzen.
d.h DHCP ausgeschaltet.


Patch kabel habe ich von einem LAN Port (Speedtouch) auf den Upload Port des Linksys gesteckt.


Ich möchte dass ich, wenn ich mich über Wireless (oder auch am LAN Port des Linksys) verbinde, dass ich eine IP vom Speedtouch Modem bekomme.

Eigentlich müsste es funktioniert... Leider ist dem nicht so.
Ich bekomme keine IP (weder Wireless noch LAN-Port), weiters kann ich 10.0.0.138 nicht anpingen (mit manueller IP).


Habe auch Firewall des Linksys ausgeschaltet.


Weiß jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr, was ich tun soll.
Das einzige was mir einfällt ist, dass ich die Firmware update.. (Es ist noch die Originale oben)


Würde das was helfen, oder nicht?
Noch eine Frage: Kann ich auf dem "WRT54GX4" DD-WRT zum Laufen bringen?


Ich bin deshalb so versichtig, da ich mit Firmware umdates schlechte Erfahrungen habe, und ich kein JTAG Kabel habe....


Ich hoffe, ihr versteht mein Problem.
Danke!


----------

